# American Bulldog, High drive litter



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

*1st and foremost I breed for Double R American Bulldogs, and the things we do in work, show, and family protection. We like mentally stable, conformational correct, temperamentally sound, dogs that will place their live on the line everytime, for their charge! (yes they guard the property, but the most important things are my nieces, nephews, and **children** of friends) 
Sire UWPS CH Bodyworks Tattoo's Zorch CGC, WP1,2&3, WPT1,2&3 ------Gentle or








tough (as the situation calls for)









X
NWDA WP C**H, UWP Double R's Exotic Dancer WPT I,II &III 
**She is 1 outing away from her Grand Championship!*​*







(*(A clone,"as you can see in the pics" of her momma) 2011 NWDA NATIONAL CHAMPION 100 lb class SUPREME GRCHWP UWPS UGRAN1 Double R's Button of Amok. 1ST EVER 100% Dual reg Supreme Grand Champion ( female)â 1ST EVER 100% UGRAN1 â 1st EVER UKCâs 100% #1 RANKED ALL STAR This girl is fast and sleek, she can clear a 6 foot fence with ease. She just keeps getting better, her form is near perfect Button pulled 6410lbs at Stadium in Windber PA on 11/01/2009, finished 2009 Ranked #1 in UKC Weight Pulling All Stars, pulled 8239lbs in May 2010, Won National Championship 2011 (yeah we been working))










*








Here is a little video of how I clean the box without chilling the pups (I saved over $40 bucks getting the black heated pad she is laying on from Blain's Farm & Fleet) The whole rig is set up inside a 12x6 cargo trailer, I made a door for the curbside door with a doggie door bottom and a window on the top. It has lights 2 heaters, a heated water bowl, all delivery supplies and my rocking chair. I have a cattle panel with a set of roofed stairs built into it, that plugs right into the doggie door. It is 1 side of a 10x10 kennel.
*
[ame]http://youtu.be/uWT3jY0Ugc0[/ame]


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

2 weeks
http://s1237.beta.photobucket.com/user/DOUBLERABD/library/Zorch X Dancer/Z x D 2weeks


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Good looking dogs, bet they would make good catch dogs.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

Allen W said:


> Good looking dogs, bet they would make good catch dogs.


 Thanks 
Yeah I bet they would, I was at the Sportsman show this past Sunday talking to the game commission, once again about hunting hogs with dogs. 
They say they are leaning on law makers to get something in the works, that since we talked in aug 12, there have been 87 claims filed for damage. I told them dogs are the way to go, nip this thing in the butt before it gets out of control. They have large litters, have few natural enemies and can thrive almost any place. 
When coyotes were imaginary you weren't supposed to shoot them, then when they could no longer deny that it was an introduced problem, they opened limited hunting season. We now have open season 24/7/365 Shoot on Sight.
Unless they are trying to make a money grab out of this for tag permit whatever, I know the GW's that are out in the field want them gone.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

We now have open season 24/7/365 Shoot on Sight.

That should of been applied to hogs before they were there.

Your dogs look very athetletic and smart as well as well cared for. I just like them and I'm not into bull dogs.

I've never hunted hogs with dogs, trap a few, shoot them any time any where I find them. A freind had 10 in a trap I had made the other day. One bigger one and a bunch of little ones.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I hog hunt once in a while with my catahoula. Been thinking about getting a pit bull pup but wouldn't mind considering an AB. Main problem is ABs cost quite a bit around here $500 and up.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Allen W said:


> We now have open season 24/7/365 Shoot on Sight.
> 
> That should of been applied to hogs before they were there.
> 
> ...


If you really want to eradicate hogs trapping will get most of them the fastest, but you have to shoot & dog to get the rest & even then you probably won't get them all.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

Abd's cost quite a bit more everywhere, If all your doing is using them for hunting ask a breeder in your area do they have any that are ball drive crazy but conformational unsound. They may place one with you to prove their stock can hunt.


TedH71 said:


> I hog hunt once in a while with my catahoula. Been thinking about getting a pit bull pup but wouldn't mind considering an AB. Main problem is ABs cost quite a bit around here $500 and up.


 Hey Pops, I saw something in Farmshow magazine that was a repeater trap, that once they got a hog in there it drew more hogs, I think they had 8 or 10 in there.


Pops2 said:


> If you really want to eradicate hogs trapping will get most of them the fastest, but you have to shoot & dog to get the rest & even then you probably won't get them all.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

looks like you developed some fine animals there! Nicely done


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Rock, your bulldogs are always BA. Too bad they aren't my thing.:strongbad:


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Rock said:


> Abd's cost quite a bit more everywhere, If all your doing is using them for hunting ask a breeder in your area do they have any that are ball drive crazy but conformational unsound. They may place one with you to prove their stock can hunt.
> Hey Pops, I saw something in Farmshow magazine that was a repeater trap, that once they got a hog in there it drew more hogs, I think they had 8 or 10 in there.


Figure 9 & heart shaped pen traps work best. You can just back your trailer into them and load them up for the trip to hog heaven.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

TedH71 said:


> I hog hunt once in a while with my catahoula. Been thinking about getting a pit bull pup but wouldn't mind considering an AB. Main problem is ABs cost quite a bit around here $500 and up.


Check baydog on line ads you can find hog doggers selling AB pups from solid catch dogs for $300 sometimes a little less.


----------



## CageFreeFamily (Jul 19, 2012)

Fowler said:


> Am I missing something? I didnt know Bulldogs were guardian dogs. Just trying to figure this out :shrug:


I was confused too, but I see that the forum is listed as a "Guard Animal" forum, and does not specify what those animals are guarding. So, I guess that an animal that is guarding your home would fall into this forum's guidelines. ??

I don't know. There are many of us who run home guardian dogs, but don't discuss them here. Not sure if that's just assumed etiquette or if that was a discussed rule at some point. :shrug:

Seems like a "high drive" hunting dog discussion is a bit misplaced here though. Is there no other forum for other working dogs? There certainly should be. There are an awful lot of important, farm related, working dogs that are not guardians. Is the LGD forum the only dog forum?


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

The title of this forum is "guard Animals". Specific Guard Animal Discussions". I think this qualifies, and besides what does it matter what the dogs are guarding?


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

:ashamed::ashamed:deleted , posted links to all the standards by mistake


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

Fowler said:


> Am I missing something? I didnt know Bulldogs were guardian dogs. Just trying to figure this out :shrug:


Many people speak without knowledge on a subject:smack, so you will know what dogs are in the guardian group here is the comprehensive list
Aidi (Atlas Mountain Dog) 
Akbash Dog 
Alentejo Mastiff 
American Bulldog 
Anatolian Shepherd 
Appenzeller 
Bernese Mountain Dog 
Black Russian Terrier 
Boxer 
Bullmastiff 
Cane Corso Italiano 
Cao de Castro Laboreiro 
Caucasian Ovcharka 
Central Asian Shepherd 
Cimarron Uruguayo 
Danish Broholmer 
Doberman Pinscher 
Dogo Argentino 
Dogue De Bordeaux 
Entlebucher 
Estrela Mountain Dog 
Giant Schnauzer 
Great Dane 
Great Pyrenees 
Greater Swiss Mountain Dog 

Hovawart 
Kangal Dog 
Karst Shepherd Dog 
Komondor 
Kuvasz 
Leonberger 
Majorca Mastiff 
Maremma Sheepdog 
Mastiff 
Neapolitan Mastiff (Rev. 06/01/2012)
Newfoundland 
Owczarek Podhalanski 
Perro De Presa Canario 
Pyrenean Mastiff 
Rottweiler 
Saint Bernard 
Sarplaninac 
Slovac Cuvac 
Spanish Mastiff 
Standard Schnauzer 
Tibetan Mastiff 
Tornjak 
Tosa Ken 




CageFreeFamily said:


> I was confused too, but I see that the forum is listed as a "Guard Animal" forum, and does not specify what those animals are guarding. So, I guess that an animal that is guarding your home would fall into this forum's guidelines. ??
> 
> I don't know. There are many of us who run home guardian dogs, but don't discuss them here. Not sure if that's just assumed etiquette or if that was a discussed rule at some point. :shrug:
> 
> Seems like a "high drive" hunting dog discussion is a bit misplaced here though. Is there no other forum for other working dogs? There certainly should be. There are an awful lot of important, farm related, working dogs that are not guardians. Is the LGD forum the only dog forum?


 Here from the UKC standard to help your education:thumb: on the subject,
is a little*
"HISTORY*

Bulldogs in England were originally working dogs that drove and caught cattle and guarded their mastersâ property. The breedâs strength, courage, and familiarity with livestock led to its popularity in the brutal sport of bull baiting. When this sport was outlawed in England, the original type of Bulldog disappeared from Britain and was replaced with the shorter, stockier, less athletic dog we now know as the English Bulldog.

The original Bulldog, however, was preserved by working class immigrants who brought their working dogs with them to the American South. Small farmers and ranchers used this all-around working dog for many tasks. By the end of World War II, however, the breed was almost extinct. Mr. John D. Johnson, a returning war veteran, decided to resurrect this breed. Along with Alan Scott and several other breeders, Johnson began carefully to breed American Bulldogs, keeping careful records and always with an eye for maintaining the breedâs health and working abilities.

Because of the many different types of work this breed can do, several distinct lines evolved, each emphasizing the traits needed to do a specific job. The best known lines are usually referred to as the Johnson and Scott typ"


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

siberian said:


> looks like you developed some fine animals there! Nicely done


Thank you


lonelyfarmgirl said:


> Rock, your bulldogs are always BA. Too bad they aren't my thing.:strongbad:


Thank you, we are happy with them, always looking towards the future with improvement of my stock and culling faults.


----------



## CageFreeFamily (Jul 19, 2012)

Rock said:


> Here from the UKC standard to help your education:thumb: on the subject,
> is a little*
> "HISTORY*
> 
> ...


Thanks, Rock, but I grew up in the show ring and titling trials. Having spent more than a decade as a professional behaviorist I have had the opportunity to train 4 American Bulldogs myself. I know my breeds, and you will see that I did not suggest that your dog was anything but a guard dog, and myself suggested that that is why you placed this post on this forum. 

My contribution to this thread was not to discuss your breed's history, but to point out that although the forum historically sticks to livestock guardians it is not labeled as a livestock guardian specific board. No need to get testy.

There are many high drive, all around farm dogs with extensive history of fulfilling many duties on ranch and farmstead. Most of them would be disastrous as a livestock guardian dog. Driving and herding are not desirable traits in a LGD, but this is irrelevant still because the consensus on the board has been that this forum is not LGD specific. 

No one is debating your dog's guard status, only discussing whether or not this is a livestock guardian board or not. You will see that there has not been previous discussion of other property and human guardian dogs, so it brought up a new question for the members of this board, who are all, it seems, in agreement that your post is within the limitations of the board, so I see no reason for you to go on the offense with the people discussing it.

No one offended your dog. No one suggested your dog was anything other than what you claimed. No one asked you to move along. No one said you were in the wrong. No one made offensive statments or suggestions to you. No one challenged your intelligence. I would suggest that you put your dander down and go back and read the comments to see that there is no reason for your offense.


BTW, your list is missing more than a few guardian breeds. Perhaps your initial search for an alphabetized list of guard dog breeds wasn't extensive enough. :indif:

Simmer down.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

CageFreeFamily said:


> Thanks, Rock, but I grew up in the show ring and titling trials. Having spent more than a decade as a professional behaviorist I have had the opportunity to train 4 American Bulldogs myself. I know my breeds, and you will see that I did not suggest that your dog was anything but a guard dog, and myself suggested that that is why you placed this post on this forum.
> 
> My contribution to this thread was not to discuss your breed's history, but to point out that although the forum historically sticks to livestock guardians it is not labeled as a livestock guardian specific board. No need to get testy.
> 
> ...


 Sorry the list is straight from the UKC's breed standards list for group 1 Guardian group, it is not my list. That is why I deleted the one post before this because I accidentally pasted the links to all the standards for the group. I really had zero issue with your post, the only reason I posted the history (also a direct cut and paste from the kennel club, it even has "" marks) was because you termed the ABD as a high drive hunting dog, which they are not. 




Pops2 said:


> She wasn't being a know it all or a jerk. But you are. Knock it off.


 That is your opinion your welcome to it. If I'm out of line the moderator will let me know, thanks. hura


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

OK, let's get back to how cool those dogs are! Very intimidating; I would think twice before going to Rock's house with any ill intentions!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

As Beccachow said - these dog's of Rock's look very good a guarding many things.

This is not just a LGD forum, or it would have been created that way.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks. Just thanks. I am now off to the hospital to have my Cuteness Overload treated.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> This is not just a LGD forum, or it would have been created that way.


Angie, is there any way to get a separate LGD sub-forum here on HT and let the high-prey-drive and general farm dog and guard animal people have their own space?

Peg


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Angie
Usually I think you over moderate, but after about 30 seconds of consideration, I came to the conclusion that you were spot on on this one. Thanks for putting up with a cruddy responsibility.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

beccachow said:


> Thanks. Just thanks. I am now off to the hospital to have my Cuteness Overload treated.


Yeah puppies are like ice cream, you have to try pretty hard not to like them:icecream:


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

@PHP, we are considering this option now.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Pops2 said:


> Angie
> Usually I think you over moderate, but after about 30 seconds of consideration, I came to the conclusion that you were spot on on this one. Thanks for putting up with a cruddy responsibility.



Thank you.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Five days with out electricity and I miss all the fun.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

Allen W said:


> Five days with out electricity and I miss all the fun.


Well mine was only out for 1 day this trip, but the pole was on fire. :flame: had told them about it sparking a the wire hangin from the transformer 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Rock said:


> Well mine was only out for 1 day this trip, but the pole was on fire. :flame: had told them about it sparking a the wire hangin from the transformer 2 weeks ago.


If the stories I've heard about miles of poles being down in places are true there will be people with out electricity for quit awhile. I shouldn't complain but when you have a couple of wires twisted throwing a breaker some where 5 days seems a little long to be waiting.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

you can learn a lot just by watching how they interact with each other, at the food bowl their sleeping patterns, during play etc.
[ame]http://youtu.be/yf8FUdABsZs[/ame]

---------------------
Next 3 pups--for whatever reason this thing is a link instead of a pic? So just click the link to see it.

http://youtu.be/w3zzVv-cuGg


DONT QUIT

[ame]http://youtu.be/VLPAUDNAT2c[/ame]


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

All pups have been wormed @ 2 & 4 weeks, are eating solid food, know how to work a bulk feeder, drink out of a bowl, go out of the den to potty. Have learned to negotiate a 4' long ramp thru a dog door into the den. They will get first shots next week and have their nails clipped 
Deposits on all males and 1-2 of the females _(they sent 2, but if they only want 1, I'll apply the other to the price of the dog:indif:, I have done the same thing myself, but I decided to take the 2 females.) 
_*Got a few more weeks with me before they can go anywhere *_:happy:
_


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

You have some GREAT looking dogs there Rock!:clap:


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Keep posting pics and your going to make me a bull dog guy


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorry Allen, the pups from this litter are all taken as far as i know. _(unless someone drops out, I have deposits on everything available)_
I will have an even higher caliber breeding going between this male and the Grand Dam of this litter. (I plan on keeping at least 1 female out of each. I'm also having him collected and storing the straws for future use.)

This is his Temp with children an little animals


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

I just enjoy looking, my wife would kill me if I added any more dogs. I'll be in trouble when the game fowl eggs I ordered show up any way.


----------

